# 5 Brothers



## DNJ SERVICES (May 21, 2015)

Is 5 Bros losing their contract? I had 26 properties for now removal this past winter. Now in grass cut season only 5 of those properties have been issued grass cut orders. I drove by a couple of the other properties and the grass has not been cut all year...2 ft tall at some properties, so I know they haven't issued WO's to other contractors. Anyone know what is going on?


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

I have been to several properties for initial secures very recently for NFN that have been secured by 5bros in the last year that are in the same condition described in the ubove post :whistling2::whistling2:.........


----------



## DNJ SERVICES (May 21, 2015)

What is NFN?


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

NATIONAL FEILD NETWORK, ...........TO BE CLEAR I AM NOT RECOMENDING THEM AS A COMPANY TO WORK FOR AS WE ARE ABOUT TO BE PARTING WAYS SOON (PM FOR DETAILS) I JUST THOUGHT MY POST WOULD BE PERTINANT TO THE TOPIC:thumbup:


----------



## moreo (Mar 11, 2014)

Five


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

All Island Handy said:


> NATIONAL FEILD NETWORK, ...........TO BE CLEAR I AM NOT RECOMENDING THEM AS A COMPANY TO WORK FOR AS WE ARE ABOUT TO BE PARTING WAYS SOON (PM FOR DETAILS) I JUST THOUGHT MY POST WOULD BE PERTINANT TO THE TOPIC:thumbup:



Slow pay?


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Slow pay?


lets just say they have made ALOT of changes and it seems there falling right inline with some of the other NATS business models as far as pay, and the way they operate .


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

All Island Handy said:


> NATIONAL FEILD NETWORK, ...........TO BE CLEAR I AM NOT RECOMENDING THEM AS A COMPANY TO WORK FOR AS WE ARE ABOUT TO BE PARTING WAYS SOON (PM FOR DETAILS) I JUST THOUGHT MY POST WOULD BE PERTINANT TO THE TOPIC:thumbup:



Please contact me.....thankx...


----------



## RBS (May 30, 2015)

*none*



DNJ SERVICES said:


> Is 5 Bros losing their contract? I had 26 properties for now removal this past winter. Now in grass cut season only 5 of those properties have been issued grass cut orders. I drove by a couple of the other properties and the grass has not been cut all year...2 ft tall at some properties, so I know they haven't issued WO's to other contractors. Anyone know what is going on?


 most have gone to NPS they pay but but usally do not approve your work order . so they send you to do a property that 5 brothers had its a disaster , you bid it and never see it again . so all in all NPS will be washed up soon . just like AMS and MCS .


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

rbs said:


> most have gone to nps they pay but but usally do not approve your work order . So they send you to do a property that 5 brothers had its a disaster , you bid it and never see it again . So all in all nps will be washed up soon . Just like ams and mcs .


nps?


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

JDRM said:


> nps?


Who is NPS, ?? as-far-as 5 freaks they will not be going anywhere anytime soon contrary to my hopes and dreams-mostly do the the fact the way they treat their contractors.

I do know this tho, we've been cleaning a lot of their messes up for NFR lately, Which they lost an account to, and it wasn't a small account either.


----------

